# SNES Games Running On NES



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2018)

Wow, this is pretty crazy cool.  Now, why the fuck shouldn't I be able to play GBC games with my Super Gameboy, dammit?!


----------



## Coto (Jun 1, 2018)

nice job, but this is closer to what the superfx chip (co processor) would do to any snes host machine.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Jun 1, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Wow, this is pretty crazy cool.  Now, why the fuck shouldn't I be able to play GBC games with my Super Gameboy, dammit?!


Super Game Boy 2 does
EDIT: Doesn't .__.


----------



## gallymimu (Jun 1, 2018)

Ha, yeah, I can take a super computer and automate an abacus too.  Neat, I guess....


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 1, 2018)

gallymimu said:


> Ha, yeah, I can take a super computer and automate an abacus too.  Neat, I guess....


But can you insert a super computer into an abacus to make a supercomputer with abacus inputs and outputs? And if so, i'd love to see.


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 1, 2018)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> Super Game Boy 2 does


No it doesn't.


----------



## gallymimu (Jun 1, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> But can you insert a super computer into an abacus to make a supercomputer with abacus inputs and outputs? And if so, i'd love to see.


HAHA, yeah, maybe I could, maybe I could.....


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 1, 2018)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> Super Game Boy 2 does



Nope. The SGB2 came a few months before the GBC...The addition they added to the Super Gameboy 2 was a link cable slot so people in Japan could play Pokemon with friends.


----------



## raphamotta (Jun 1, 2018)

It's not a NES running SNES games. it's a raspberry pi 3 running SNES games thru NES.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2018)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> Super Game Boy 2 does


Dammit I should've known.  Was a Japan exclusive, right?  But I know it's available on eBay, so all good.


----------



## garyopa (Jun 1, 2018)

raphamotta said:


> It's not a NES running SNES games. it's a raspberry pi 3 running SNES games thru NES.



Yep, next up, will be streaming PC games thru your NES console! -- Playing latest Call of Duty on your NES!, on your 14" CRT TV  - The only true way to play it, in pixelated 8-bit 16 color mode!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2018)

So basically, they put a wrapper into a cartridge, that converts the video into the NES format (with some corruption), and translates the inputs calls to it as well.
Next, they need to implement a way to get Raw PCM 7 bit audio from it, and that will be the ultimate "anything you want" in a cartridge"

I wonder if the same could be done on SNES, for greater quality.


----------



## Steena (Jun 1, 2018)

this is the ultimate weapon of those who cry switch port for every performance-intensive game and be used as proof that it will be able to run.


----------



## garyopa (Jun 1, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I wonder if the same could be done on SNES, for greater quality.



well, there would be no need then, as SNES on SNES would be pointless, but hey maybe he could do a N64 downgrade to SNES quality instead, the same way.

Or how about cross-console play conversion, PSX (Ps-One) games on SNES, that would be cool, since originally the two consoles were to be the same joint-venture unit.

Or SEGA on SNES? -- Sonic here we come, no more Mario!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2018)

garyopa said:


> well, there would be no need then, as SNES on SNES would be pointless, but hey maybe he could do a N64 downgrade to SNES quality instead, the same way.
> 
> Or how about cross-console play conversion, PSX (Ps-One) games on SNES, that would be cool, since originally the two consoles were to be the same joint-venture unit.
> 
> Or SEGA on SNES? -- Sonic here we come, no more Mario!


I didn't mean SNES on SNES specifically, more about the all-in-one cart setup, on a better machine.
The SNES would also have the advantage of getting superior sound, if sound happens at all.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 1, 2018)

garyopa said:


> well, there would be no need then, as SNES on SNES would be pointless, but hey maybe he could do a N64 downgrade to SNES quality instead, the same way.
> 
> Or how about cross-console play conversion, PSX (Ps-One) games on SNES, that would be cool, since originally the two consoles were to be the same joint-venture unit.
> 
> Or SEGA on SNES? -- Sonic here we come, no more Mario!







SEGA on SNES already exists :-)


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> SEGA on SNES already exists :-)


Fuck, why'd you have to show me this?  Now I have to buy Genesis games for my SNES too.


----------



## chirogan (Jun 1, 2018)

For everyone confused and believes that the NES did play SNES games alone, its incorrect. 
To clear and sum it all up, he used the NES hardware to the Raspberry pi so itll have inputs/outputs like cartridge, joystick, video output. 
The one handling the emulation is the raspberry pi using theinput/output hardware by NES.
Nonetheless, kudos to him for thinking out of the box and making something possible.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 1, 2018)

A bit late, but damn, that's impressive!

...but, erm....Tom7 does know that the NES has far less buttons on its controllers, right?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 1, 2018)

I would orally pleasure this guy to thank him. no homo


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 1, 2018)

Talk about clickbait... Made it sound native....


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Talk about clickbait... Made it sound native....


It is native hardware outputting the picture.  Can't really expect an 8-bit console to run 16-bit games without some sort of workaround.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 1, 2018)

Xzi said:


> It is native hardware outputting the picture.  Can't really expect an 8-bit console to run 16-bit games without some mods/tweaks.


Without some middle man computer doing the grunt work. Meh. It's a one-off with the "wow" factor. Still, leaves me questioning why it hasn't been done before.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Without some middle man computer doing the grunt work. Meh.


All it's doing is sending a signal that the NES can accept as valid, much like any cartridge.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 1, 2018)

Xzi said:


> All it's doing is sending a signal that the NES can accept as valid, much like any cartridge.



So, it's outputting video from the raspi through the NES... Again... MEH


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2018)

Memoir said:


> So, it's outputting video from the raspi through the NES... Again... MEH


No, the NES is what outputs.  It's reading the Raspi like a NES cart, and he's doing some magic programmer fuckery to make NES approximate the image and display additional colors, which he notes the NES is capable of natively.  I suggest watching the video in the OP, was pretty interesting.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 1, 2018)

Steena said:


> this is the ultimate weapon of those who cry switch port for every performance-intensive game and be used as proof that it will be able to run.


Nintendo Switch Expansion Pak and enhanced carts confirmed.


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Jun 1, 2018)

ingenuity : 10/10
practicality : 1/10


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 1, 2018)

So, what you’re really doing is emulating the games on an RPi3 and then running the display signal through an NES? I wouldn’t really call that “running SNES games on NES” since you’re essentially running them on the RPi.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

So... basically, Super FX chips, but on crack?

Jokes aside, this is really cool to see.  I've always wondered how much we can augment the capabilities of older systems using modern hardware.  I'd love to see a SNES Cart pushing out fully-fleshed PS2-Quality 3D Models using the same technique.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 1, 2018)

Interestingly this showed up in my YouTube recommendations only minutes before it was posted here. I wonder if YouTube started recommending this video to everyone at the same time.
A pretty impressive feat, I consider it something akin to the special chips on SNES since it's getting help from extra hardware but still has to work within a lot of the limitations of the console it's running on, but even more impressive because of how much more limited the NES is, and he still managed to output images that shouldn't be possible on a NES, with Super Mario World actually looking really close to how it did on the SNES albeit with a lot of graphical glitches. Now, if he managed to get sound working in the SNES emulator, that would be even more impressive. I think that should be doable (since you can do voice samples on NES anything should be possible), but the quality wouldn't be much worth speaking of, it should be recognizable though.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jun 1, 2018)

Now you just have to add game streaming and I can finally realize my dream of playing Breath of the Wild on an NES.....


... I don't know how I will be able to play the game with just 2 buttons and a d-pad, but I'll manage.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jun 1, 2018)

China did it first:


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

Now there is hope that we can one day run ps3 games on the ps4.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

it runs on the pi, not the nes... the nes here is just a graphics-thing. all the brains of this is in the rpi...


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> Now there is hope that we can one day run ps3 games on the ps4.


I hope so too, but PS3 has a very different architecture from other modern consoles.  Sony shot themselves in the foot on that one.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2018)

One one hand this isn't particularly impressive because the NES obviously isn't running the ROM, the RPi does that. On the other, it's actually kind of amazing if you know a little bit about how the NES handles graphics. That system was not designed to receive or display what's effectively a stream of raster images. In fact, there are strict limitations on what the NES can and cannot display, regardless of whether it has memory for it or not because of how it uses banks and palettes. The "wrapper" is the impressive part here - anyone can run a ROM on a Pi, not everyone can stream video to a NES. Is it useful though? No, it's super silly and has no real life application, chances are that this is just a vanity project made for giggles - the NES lacks the capacity to properly display the stream anyways or the buttons necessary to play the games, using this solution would be an exercise in frustration when there are readily available alternatives.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2018)

Xzi said:


> It is native hardware outputting the picture.  Can't really expect an 8-bit console to run 16-bit games without some sort of workaround.


But it's still clickbait. He made it sound like you could slap a SNES game into a NES and call it a day, which simply isn't the case. It's an interesting project, but the title is still clickbait nonetheless.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> He made it sound like you could slap a SNES game into a NES and call it a day, which simply isn't the case.


Anybody with the slightest bit of tech knowledge should know that wouldn't be possible, even before clicking on this topic.  If it was called "PSX games running on SNES" I certainly wouldn't think the methodology was jamming a disc in SNES's cartridge slot.  The title is fine, that is indeed a SNES game being output (run) by a NES.  Not caring for the methodology is a separate issue.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Anybody with the slightest bit of tech knowledge should know that wouldn't be possible, even before clicking on this topic.  If it was called "PSX games running on SNES" I certainly wouldn't think the methodology was jamming a disc in SNES's cartridge slot.  The title is fine, that is indeed a SNES game being output (run) by a NES.


That doesn't change that the title is clickbait. I am not disagreeing with anything, just pointing out the title is an example of clickbait


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That doesn't change that the title is clickbait. I am not disagreeing with anything, just pointing out the title is an example of clickbait


So, titles describing the content of the article are clickbait now?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That doesn't change that the title is clickbait. I am not disagreeing with anything, just pointing out the title is an example of clickbait


It really isn't, there are several better examples of clickbait titles.  Including one of my blog entries.  If he hadn't delivered on images and videos of NES running a SNES game (with working controller input), then it could be considered clickbait.  OP did deliver, though.  "SNES cartridges running on NES" would've been bullshit.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> So, titles describing the content of the article are clickbait now?


The title is misleading and requires clicking on the thread in order to see details, that's clickbait. This isn't snes games running on a nes, it's snes games running through a nes.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The title is misleading in requires clicking on the thread in order to see details, that's clickbait. This isn't snes games running on a nes, it's snes games running through a nes.


Semantics.  It's a SNES ROM being encoded by a Raspi with a NES game chip soldered on, and then decoded by NES hardware.  Basically just a custom cart, and something similar is always going to be a necessity in backward emulation.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 1, 2018)

What kind of black magic is this?!


----------



## PhyChris (Jun 1, 2018)

The game is running on the raspberry pi. the nes is acting like a 'frame buffer' with 'user input' to the raspberry pi, is my understanding.
 cool as hell this was not easy and damn near  breaks my understanding of nes pallets .


----------



## Straximus (Jun 1, 2018)

People are acting like using the Pi is 'cheating', but Nintendo's cart-based systems were specifically designed to have their hardware extended, and many of the games we played on a NES or SNES had a mapper or enhancement chip to extend the capability of the system past what it could do on its own.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2018)

Straximus said:


> People are acting like using the Pi is 'cheating', but Nintendo's cart-based systems were specifically designed to have their hardware extended, and many of the games we played on a NES or SNES had a mapper or enhancement chip to extend the capability of the system past what it could do on its own.


They never even did anything with the "EXT" port on the bottom of SNES AFAIK, and I think there was one on the bottom of NES, too.  These consoles were obviously designed in a time before electronics were built to be replaced by the next big thing every 2-3 years, and I wouldn't be surprised if we keep discovering new uses for them down the line.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 1, 2018)

Nimrod-002 said:


> ingenuity : 10/10
> practicality : 1/10


On top of that...
"Because we can!"-factor : 9001/10


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 1, 2018)

What's a good top loader NES? I need this.


----------



## chrys (Jun 1, 2018)

Now make it run the original PlayStation games just like the unreleased Nintendo PlayStation console.


----------



## SkittleDash (Jun 1, 2018)

Pfff, come on. I'll be impressed when I can play Starfox 64 on my Game & Watch. (In all seriousness though, this is amazing.)


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 1, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> SEGA on SNES already exists :-)


never heard about this, how this works?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

this looks better than SNES


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 1, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> never heard about this, how this works?


AFAIK it's just a hardware clone inside that takes the SNES Inputs. Also I think it only outputs the video through a wire connected to the cart unless you are using a clone console, or that might be the GBA to SNES adapter.


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 1, 2018)

Straximus said:


> People are acting like using the Pi is 'cheating', but Nintendo's cart-based systems were specifically designed to have their hardware extended, and many of the games we played on a NES or SNES had a mapper or enhancement chip to extend the capability of the system past what it could do on its own.



Like this exemple :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aladdin_Deck_Enhancer



WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> AFAIK it's just a hardware clone inside that takes the SNES Inputs. Also I think it only outputs the video through a wire connected to the cart unless you are using a clone console, or that might be the GBA to SNES adapter.


Actually yes it just uses the SNES for power and inputs. It ouputs vidao and sound through a composite cable connected to the cartridge itself.

This NES hack playing SNES games is a bit more elaborated. It really uses the NES hardware.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 1, 2018)

Using a full blown computer to do the heavy lifting while the nes just acts as a throughput for input and output isn't cheating? Okay Then. It's a cool concept, but the game isn't running off the NES itself....


----------



## Giodude (Jun 1, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Using a full blown computer to do the heavy lifting while the nes just acts as a throughput for input and output isn't cheating? Okay Then. It's a cool concept, but the game isn't running off the NES itself....


I believe the way that it manages the colors and input signal is extremely close to running the game on the actual NES. Back then even displaying the image was half the battle, and the fact that the NES is doing that in of itself is pretty impressive.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 1, 2018)

It's just a cart, I don't care what extra chips someone stuffed inside... if he had like external power cords and video cables and controller cables running to the cart I would be wayyy less impressed. 

The fact that he managed to do this all through the pins of the cart with nothing external is amazing. Although I feel like the results of something like this for the SNES would be crazy better and could even have a market for a commercial flash cart (where the Pi can handle emulating all the different FX chips and maybe even "overclock" them.)


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 1, 2018)

Would have been great if the pi also acted as passthrough and connected snes cart to nes hardware.


----------



## YuseiFD (Jun 1, 2018)

garyopa said:


> You own some SNES cartridges, but you only have NES console, well no problem, as you can now run SNES games on your original NES!


All you have to do is solder some shit for a couple hours instead of emulating the games on your toaster for a better performance.


----------



## Ronhero (Jun 1, 2018)

Now if only someone can make a rpi to load n64 roms onto a cart to avoid an ED i make that in a heartbeat


----------



## Jmannn (Jun 1, 2018)

Who cares, this console came out over three decades ago


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 1, 2018)

Jmannn said:


> Who cares, this console came out over three decades ago


You don't get it, do you?


----------



## garyopa (Jun 2, 2018)

Jmannn said:


> Who cares, this console came out over three decades ago



I was born 5 decades ago, so i guess that makes me no longer useful either or to be care about.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jun 2, 2018)

People saying the NES is just acting as a throughput for the images clearly didn't watch the video. This is really amazing!


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (Jun 2, 2018)

This is pretty cool.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2018)

"People hate me when I miss that 1-up but I love trolling them.."

-MaxConsole, 19:14


----------



## garyopa (Jun 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> "People hate me when I miss that 1-up but I love trolling them.."
> 
> -MaxConsole, 19:14



cool..


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jun 3, 2018)

Was this a 22 minute you laugh you lose video?


----------

